# MBTI type of the syrian dictator bashar al-assad



## yasasorn (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey people

I want to share this topic with you

What do you think is the mbti type of the dictator of syria, bashaar al-assad









I think this bastard is istp


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

I can tell this thread will be productive and thoughtful.


----------



## vertigo12314 (Jun 30, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## Apolloniensis (Jun 6, 2015)

INFJ is more probable, his dedication with his folk makes a mutual support, so like Hitler.


----------



## didyousaysomething (Mar 11, 2018)

ISTJ


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

..


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Reptilian-based being, Service-oriented primary and Project-oriented secondary


----------



## reinerwiderspruch (Aug 5, 2018)

hmm.. a former dentist just doing his job in the state hierarchy?

ISTP


----------



## agfdds (Apr 16, 2021)

I watched many of his interviews and have many years of MBTI experience, and I believe he is INFJ. Not because he's like Hitler, but because he reminds me of my INFJ brother very much.


----------



## agfdds (Apr 16, 2021)

Apolloniensis said:


> INFJ is more probable, his dedication with his folk makes a mutual support, so like Hitler.


I agree. He's identical to my INFJ sibling.


----------



## agfdds (Apr 16, 2021)

INFJ


----------

